
The PC clones of the post-PC era - bkudria
http://www.asymco.com/2010/12/31/the-pc-clones-of-the-post-pc-era/
======
iwwr
Operators just want a premium, locked-down device which they can sell for a
subscription. But their hand is being forced by these new, cheaper, yet
powerful devices.

